# Saturday Electric Watch Thread



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Not that I want to compete with the general forum thread, but I was thinking that Dombox's lovely posting of his electric watches get lost in the pages and pages on the main forum. As a matter of personal taste, it runs to these elegant items from days gone by rather than the somewhat "bloated" (no offence intended) look of a lot of modern watches.

And again, not that I expect to do this weekly, but I kind of thought it would be fun to post a shot of the electric watch THAT YOU ARE ACTUALLY WEARING.

And finally, I know that it is not Saturday yet, but Friday is half shot on this side of the pond, and 3/4 shot on the other. So I'd like the thread to live at least for a day or too.

Here's what I'm wearing:










While it certainly is a plain jane, it is an unusual one. It is a gold topped electro-chron, with stainless sides. I'm pretty certain that it is the only one like it that we have discovered so far.

So let's see 'em! Show me what you're wearing!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ll have to start with this one then Dave one of your favourites I think.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Good idea, there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in our "babies" on the main board. Nice ones Ken and Dave. I'm not wearing this one today but I am working on regulating it at the moment.

Timex "Dorado" from 1968 with a solid gold case.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in our "babies" on the main board.


I don't know about that. I think they're pretty fantastic, especially some of the dials like the one on the Buren.

It's often the size that puts me off. I still think I missed out when Paul was selling some Hamilton Electric Railroads a while ago but i'm just not sure how 36mm would look on my big ugly wrist.

Still, It's great to see your pictures of them even if I don't own one myself.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

World timers seem to be in fashion at the moment so here,s one in electric form.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nearly midnight in England now. Switching to this one in honour of the New York Yankees who just won the World Series:










I hate the Yankees. I expect that they are sort of the Manchester United of baseball teams - all the money in the world and willing to spend it on talent such that your local hometown favourites can't compete.

It is a cool watch though, and it's one that I really don't wear. But I've put it on anyway (and, yes Paul, this one quit because the battery was dead). You can check out the old thread for the story - it belonged to Monty Stratton - the one legged pitcher from the Chicago White Sox of the 1930's. Given to him on Old Timers Day in Yankee Stadium in 1961.

Thanks Dombox, for posting the Buren. It is one of my favourites.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Still not polished out the mark at 11 O'Clock yet, but I will one day. Honest I will!

My newest electric, Clinton Electromatic model


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

feenix said:


> Still not polished out the mark at 11 O'Clock yet, but I will one day. Honest I will!
> 
> My newest electric, Clinton Electromatic model


Is that your real hair, or is that an arm rug?

p.s. Nice watch! Love the red tipped second hand.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nah, I borrowed it off Mach


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s a minter for you all original including the strap. Landeron 4750 movement


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Here,s a minter for you all original including the strap. Landeron 4750 movement


A very elegant watch, no doubt.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s another rarity Seiko Elnix electric little bit of damage to the dial on this.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well It's still not Saturday here but I laid this one out to wear when it is. The Hamilton electric railroads are very common but you don't see this electronic very often. it has the ESA 9154 movement.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Some real nices watches been posted. As I'm not wearing mine at the mo, I will have to post it later on.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Got my Omega F300 on this morning


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok I' m in one of these two sorry about the junk photo's


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I said I needed to photograph it for the web site...so I have and I might as well wear it as well... 

Kindly given to me by our very own martinus_scriblerus (thanks Dave!)...a very unusual Wittnauer Electro-Chron with a jewelled dial:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is one of my favourites nice 2 tone dial on this one keeps excellent time bought for a song. Some great looking watches been shown here keep them coming.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> This is one of my favourites nice 2 tone dial on this one keeps excellent time bought for a song. Some great looking watches been shown here keep them coming.


What a name! "Electrotime Set-o-matic"! It kinds of sounds like one of those machines that are pitched by hucksters at fall fairs: "It slices, it dices, it juliennes fries" (was Paul Popiel ever on TV in England flogging his inventions?).

Now I ask you, if someone said that they own an "electrotime set-o-matic" would you think that it is a watch? You should try this as an experiment, Ken.

Sorry to have fun at your expense, Ken, but this one struck me as hilarious!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one this morning for me. I couldn't get an "arm shot" (damn black dial) so I'm using a better photo. The classic: Hamilton Electric Van Horn.










I am in the process of having a diamond dial Van Horn restored right now - a bit of a torture test in that it has involved three different watches to make one good one (hate to think what the total bill will be, but how many have you seen?). Will post those photos when I finally get it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of my favourites nice 2 tone dial on this one keeps excellent time bought for a song. Some great looking watches been shown here keep them coming.
> ...


Dave this watch came from the states only they could think up names like that. :big_boss:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> This one this morning for me. I couldn't get an "arm shot" (damn black dial) so I'm using a better photo. The classic: Hamilton Electric Van Horn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one this Dave and your right about trying to photograph black dials they are a bugger as are all dark dials looking forward to seeing the diamond dial version.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of donating this one to the American Clock and Watch Museum that I am now a member of. Just having a hard time letting it go but it would be cool to see it on display with credits to the donor.

While very interesting historically, it doesn't get much wrist time for that very reason and also because it is quite small.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> I'm thinking of donating this one to the American Clock and Watch Museum that I am now a member of. Just having a hard time letting it go but it would be cool to see it on display with credits to the donor.
> 
> While very interesting historically, it doesn't get much wrist time for that very reason and also because it is quite small.


Foul! This one is below the belt Bill! :sadwalk:

:lol:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

My electric collection is only around 10 or so currently. Think i'll wear this one today in homour of the thread. It's got a great high beat movement in it, looks nearly as smooth as my Accutron.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I'm thinking of donating this one to the American Clock and Watch Museum that I am now a member of. Just having a hard time letting it go but it would be cool to see it on display with credits to the donor.
> 
> While very interesting historically, it doesn't get much wrist time for that very reason and also because it is quite small.


Have we ever done a thread on this movement? If not, Bill, do you think you could start one (separate from this thread)?

Bill: is the museum that you are referring to the NAWCC museum (I think in Columbia, PA) or something else?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Have we ever done a thread on this movement? If not, Bill, do you think you could start one (separate from this thread)?
> 
> Bill: is the museum that you are referring to the NAWCC museum (I think in Columbia, PA) or something else?


No Dave this museum is in Bristol, Connecticut. Very similar to Columbia, a bit smaller, and American clocks and watches only.

Here is a photo album of mine with some shots of the museum.

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22563934

Later today I will put together something on the Lord Elgin for this forum.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Next one for me Matthey doral electric.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I only have a couple of `Electrics` both of which I`ve worn this afternoon...

*Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965*










*Services Electric, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, circa 1970*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Have we ever done a thread on this movement? If not, Bill, do you think you could start one (separate from this thread)?
> ...


Thats strange Bill I live in Bristol (England) but I dont think we have a watch and clock museum even though we do have a population of 600,000


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I only have a couple of `Electrics` both of which I`ve worn this afternoon...
> 
> *Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965*
> 
> ...


Nice Pair there Mach


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

237 views already in just a day IN THIS FORUM. Must be a record. Let's keep it going. Here's my black dial electro-chron with an original band. Just put it on special for this thread!










Sorry about the reflections.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My recently acquired Benarus.......hopefully first of many electric watches :naughty:



















The only problem with it, it has 25mm lug widths and I'm strugling to find a nice strap to go on it. Don't supposed anybody knows where I can get one from????


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s it,s white faced cousin no special band though Dave.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Here,s it,s white faced cousin no special band though Dave.


I gotta say, after ALL of the electric watches I've had, these ones are STILL my favourites.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Endura with a LIP R184


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Right onward, this next Rotary with Landeron 4750 movement saved by Paul (Silverhawk)


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Good idea, there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in our "babies" on the main board. Nice ones Ken and Dave. I'm not wearing this one today but I am working on regulating it at the moment.
> 
> Timex "Dorado" from 1968 with a solid gold case.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow. I didn't even realize Timex ever made any watches in 14k. Very nice. So are the other previously posted watches today. I would love to see the insides of some of them sometime. Also, a quick explaination on how to post photos would help, too. Thank you.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks to M.S. for starting this thread and for displaying some of his very nice watches. Having been on the road today, I am just now taking a look but have a few minutes left on Saturday night -- Central Standard Time over here -- to add what I wore today to an out-of-town meeting. This is my Hamilton Gemini II, recently tuned up by Harleymanstan.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Thanks to M.S. for starting this thread and for displaying some of his very nice watches. Having been on the road today, I am just now taking a look but have a few minutes left on Saturday night -- Central Standard Time over here -- to add what I wore today to an out-of-town meeting. This is my Hamilton Gemini II, recently tuned up by Harleymanstan.


Nice one John. Love the band.


----------



## josh A (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,

First post but I'm a newbie to electrics. Luckily, its Saturday night and I have two Hamiltons to contribute!

The first is a 62 Hamilton Nautilus 500 with a 505 movement in lovely condition and will be worn tonight:










The second is a 57 Hamilton Pacer that still runs but has given me such grief that I am parting with it:










all the things they save about the 500 movement being fragile, yeah, absolutely true.Don't even remove the crown stem to clean the face! I learned that the hard way 

-Josh A


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

josh A said:


> all the things they save about the 500 movement being fragile, yeah, absolutely true.Don't even remove the crown stem to clean the face! I learned that the hard way
> 
> -Josh A


Yeah, but they still look fantastic.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> Don't even remove the crown stem to clean the face! I learned that the hard way


Why would you have to do that since the Pacer has a split case?

I wear mine fairly often and haven't had any problem with it or my many other 500s being fragile. Could be yours has worn contacts.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

josh A said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The second is a 57 Hamilton Pacer that still runs *but has given me such grief that I am parting with it*:


I'd take the Pacer off your hands. Silver Hawk can fix anything.


----------



## josh A (Nov 13, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> josh A said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone,
> ...


Sorry Martinus, that lovely lady is already spoken for


----------



## fredfry (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello, I am new as well and I have a passion at the moment bordering on obsession with the Hamilton Electrics. When I see the watches that you fellows have I go crazy with envy (and not just the Hamiltons). I have a handful of Hamiltons and Hamilton electrics that is currently growing but Watchnutz collection is just OUTSTANDING which is not to take anything away from you other guys. Every picture here is just eye candy for the soul. Well I've said my piece, have a good night and Thanks.

Best Regards,

Kenny


----------

